# Pikes Peak Field Trial July 23 - 25, 2010 Updates



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Those of you attending the Pikes Peak Field Trial this weekend please keep the rest of us informed with updates as things are rolling at the trial this weekend.

Regards,

Linas


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Told to relay that cell coverage is not good.

Qual callbacks to the 2nd:

1,9,11,12,13,17,21,24,30,31,32,33,35,37

30 dogs started and only 4 did it clean.


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

What kind of test was the first series. Just curious?


----------



## Dan Hurst (Nov 30, 2007)

Qual first was a wide open triple. Middle bird 250 thrown behind a patch of sage on short cover, retried. right hand short bird 175 thrown into sage. left hand Flyer 230 shot into short cover. Good terrain well placed birds. Would have like to have run my dogs on it. Gave serious consideration to using it in the AM. "those who live by the sword get shot by those who dont"


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> Told to relay that cell coverage is not good.
> 
> Qual callbacks to the 2nd:
> 
> ...


Holly carp , not again!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Open got through dog 61. I'd guess around 40% sucess rate?? Sorry busy working - tough triple with 2 retired.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Ouch! Any more news?

fp


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qualifying

1st - #31 Slider/Hays

3rd - #32 Joanie/Moroz

Sorry I don't have more

Congratulations to Lauren & Slider on another outstanding showing! Congrats to Al Moroz, Joanie, and Bill Schrader....Joanie has come a long way and making nice improvement.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

junfan68 said:


> Qualifying
> 
> *1st - #31 Slider/Hays*
> 
> ...


Gig em Aggies .....congrats to Lauren..does that make Slider QAA


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Gig em Aggies .....congrats to Lauren..does that make Slider QAA


*A win in a Qual will do that Bon* 

*Congrats Lauren!*


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Slider already was qualified with a Qual 2nd in the spring.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

I heard that Tim Milligan took a 4th in the Qual with Katie owned by John Glasgow. Congrats, John, Tim and Katie.

Regards,

Linas


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Special callbacks to 2nd:
9,12,13,16,17,24,27,28,31,33,36,37,38,39,41,44,45,46,47, 49,51,53,54,57,61,64,66,70,71,73,76,80,83,86,87

35 dogs


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Jiggy- can you list the names of the dogs? It's not like NASCAR, where the #24 car is always Jeff Gordon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Mark Rosenblum said:


> Jiggy- can you list the names of the dogs? It's not like NASCAR, where the #24 car is always Jeff Gordon.


Or you could just check Entry Express, right?


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

It's not like NASCAR, where the #24 car is always Jeff Gordon.[/QUOTE]

But this time #24 was me and we got the 2nd in the Qual. This is her #2 Qual second this year. Where the heck is the BLUE. 

Very tough 2 sets of marks but very fair. Thank you judges, PPRC and workers and congrats to the 4 that finished.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Callback to 3rin derby.
1,3,4,5,6,9,11,13,15,17,19


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

19 dogs to the 3rd in the open, 27 back to the 2nd in Am. Don't have numbers....sorry......good night

gonna sleep like a rock regards...


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> Or you could just check Entry Express, right?


Mark gets a rash when he visits Entry Express.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is what I have heard from the Pikes Peak Derby. Clive owned by Jimmy Banks and trained and handled by Tim Milligan took a 4th in the Derby. Push owned by Tim and trained by Tim Milligan ran his first Derby and received a JAM. Way to go guys!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Fowl Weather (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anyone have the rest of the derby results?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Big Congratulation to James Roberts, Joe O'Brien and Dance Hall Gal (Kate) another derby win, pup is rack-in up the points! Good job fellas


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

FC AFC Tartan Prime Time won the Amateur.
I "think" FC Kiss Of The Devil got second
Those are the only results I know there...sorry

Open was 
Schraeder
Eckett
Schraeder
Eckett

Sorry, I don't know what dogs.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Cograts to Dan Hurts on Abby's open 3rd!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open was 
1st - Schrader (#61 Roux)
2nd - Eckett ?
3rd - Schrader (#12 Abby)
4th - Eckett ?


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

junfan68 said:


> Open was
> 1st - Schrader (#61 Roux)
> 2nd - Eckett ?
> 3rd - Schrader (#12 Abby)
> 4th - Eckett ?


Mike, 

Your Abby?

Congrats,
fp


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Mike,
> 
> Your Abby?
> 
> ...


I wish.

Dan Hurst's Abby was 3rd. Bill ran his Abby since Dan was judging the Amateur.

But congrats to Doc with the WIN w/ Roux and the 3rd with Abby.

Also to Lauren with the big Qual win and James/Joe on their Derby win.


----------



## colokev (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats Mark and Casey... I had a feeling about you two this weekend.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Derby
1st #13 Kate/James Roberts
2nd #4 Rylee/Esther McCartney
3rd #11 Plink/ Bill Schrader
4th #19 Clive/Tim Mulligan
RJ #6 Marti/Joel Harris
JAM #3 Push/Tim Mulligan


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> Told to relay that cell coverage is not good.
> 
> Qual callbacks to the 2nd:
> 
> ...


 
There were 41 entered in the Q. Only 30 started? Final results?


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

Way to go Jim, Joe and Kate on the derby. Go Team!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you to all those that help with gunning and marshalling duties this past weekend. It really helped with how smoothly the trial progressed.

Thanks to the follow PPRC club members for working their rears off: Don Starr, George Sedlack, Janice Jones, Dan Mills, Angelo Camerino, Roy Kirmer, Dennis C., and David Munhollon. 

Congrats to everyone who placed....we will be drawing the winner of the Hillman DVD at our next club meeting.

Lainee


----------



## GLFLYER (Jun 29, 2004)

Great job Kate. Congrats to James Roberts and Joe Obrian...Keep up the good work.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Full results are on EE now.


----------

